# Any Alpaca gurus here??



## secuono (Nov 21, 2017)

I will be getting a trio this week.

They'll be in the chicken/garden separate from everyone else for at least to the end of sheep breeding season. 150x180ft, good size yard with grass, a shed I can clear out to make it their shelter or make a temp one between the pinetrees.

Anyone know how my horses may react??

Can alpaca be in hot wire or only woven fencing?

There is one gelding & two females.

Any info on deworming for meningeal worm, has to be dewormed on a schedule or no?

What about cria care? The females were seen being bred in June, I know it's 11mo. Any special care or vetting for that? Any outwardly signs I could see now or soon?

I've been researching these fluffs on and off for years, so if I think of anything else, I'll post here.

Teaser pics!


----------



## secuono (Nov 24, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## secuono (Nov 25, 2017)

Alpacas are home!


----------



## secuono (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 25, 2017)

congrats!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2017)

Just saw this. @luvmypets has a number of alpacas, she may be able to help.

I don't know how your horses will react but the people across the road and down 1 property have 3 horses and 2 intact alpacas all in the same pasture. Their animals are in hotwire - 3 wide tapes and a wire across the top, their black alpaca doesn't respect it. The grass is greener you know and he pushes between the tapes. But he doesn't go much past the fence. You might want to have closer spacing if you go with hotwire only. 

One SHOULD use ivermectin (every 45 days I think) for meningeal worm during the times of year that snails and slugs are about ... if you have deer in/near your fields. Mine were wormed when they belonged to their prior owners but I can't touch them, STILL need to trim their nails so I've not done it. Lady across the road doesn't do hers. We DO have deer here, MAYBE they happen not to be carrying the parasite? Or maybe they aren't pooping near the fence where a snail or slug might cross over into the pasture. 

I can't help with cria other than I gather they can be fairly delicate.

They are SUPPOSED to like carrots and apples for treats. Mine don't. But they do seem to like the sweet feed. 

Those are pretty animals  

Looks like the horses aren't real concerned!


----------



## secuono (Nov 25, 2017)

Silver mini freaked out, baby gelding didn't care and soon left to eat. Other two had nothing else to do, so they sniffed the new guys.



I have since heard to use dectomax? Does it not matter which you use?

The LGDs keep deer out, but still possible some come by. Someone told me to deworm every 6wks all year long. ?

Male LGD had a cow about them, but the alpaca still wanted to make friends.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2017)

BTW for the first couple of months, my boys had 2x4 welded wire 4' high on the north side, crappy falling down chicken wire 3' to 4' high on the west and south sides enclosing < 1/2 acre which includes a farm pond. The East side was mostly the 2 barns. They didn't go over even though I'm sure they could clear the 3' if they wanted to. I put up all new fencing and they now have a combination of fencing enclosing 1 acre (still including the pond behind the big barn):

the welded wire on the north with hotwire on the OUTSIDE to keep predators out. I had the hot wire up first because I ran into water and ledge where I was going to stretch field fence and needed wood posts. I moved the 2x4 to the inside of the new fence to keep the chickens away from the hotwire
4' sheep and goat on the west
cattle panels on the south and the "dogleg" near the little barn.
4' sheep and goat on the east going toward the barns.
All are topped with a ground wire at 4.5' then a hot wire at 5' (for predators)

 

Another BTW, if they are humming they are anxious. Yours might the first day or so. Mine did but I haven't heard them hum for over a year (got them mid Oct last year). 

A 3rd BTW  They sound something like a donkey braying when they alert. Mine have alerted on:

cats
deer
turkeys
And those things can be a goodly distance away, alpacas have really good eyesight. I had to get binoculars to see a cat walking in the field right at the edge of the woods. That is a good 400' from where the boys were. I couldn't see the cat when I stopped looking through the binoculars. Something was REALLY bothering them a month or so back, I never figured out what. But they stayed very close to the barn for a week.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 25, 2017)

The LGDs will figure out these are new additions to their job. Just tell them "these are yours now"  Must be the alpacas are used to dogs if they weren't concerned. 

You only need to worm for meningeal when snails/slugs can live out in the field. They are a NECESSARY intermediate host for the parasite. If it doesn't get cold enough where you are to kill them off, then yes you should do it year round. I don't know if decomax is better or not. 

The deer do NOT have to come into the pasture with the animals, the snails/slugs can travel from outside to inside. The alpacas eat them if infected snails/slugs climb up the grass blades, it isn't an intentional part of their diet.


----------



## secuono (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Sara Ranch (Nov 26, 2017)

Congrats!!!

I have seen alpacas kept in with just 4' woven wire fence.  No hot wire.  

I have seen alpacas in with goats and LGD.  No problem.  They eat and sleep with the others.

Not sure what the cause of death was for 2 of them.  The owner suspected that the two alpacas ate something poisonous (plant) in their environment.  The third one is still alive.

They "spit" and they  "give wet slobbery kisses with tongue." I have been told this, so it absolutely MUST be true!  I have never had one spit at me.  And I have shied away from the mouth to mouth contact with an alpaca.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 26, 2017)

They look to be integrating well @secuono  How are the dogs doing now?

They DO spit @Sara Ranch but in case you don't know, it is NOT saliva. They spit from their first stomach, pretty stinky. Teddy isn't a spitter but Laddie is. He generally saves it for Teddy when he's being annoying. Mostly that means leaning his neck over Laddie's neck and pressing down, I've never seen them kick at each other. But he was spitting the FEW times we handled him. Fortunately his aim was at the wall he was facing. We were careful to have a towel handy to put over his head so he couldn't aim at us later.

I have NO idea about wet slobbery kisses. Mine aren't friendly. But they aren't slobbery when they eat pellets from my hand. They "nibble" it out with their lips.


----------



## secuono (Nov 26, 2017)

Dogs are a lot more calm, they are hyper & squiggly when greeting new additions & the alpaca don't like that kind of stuff, so either someone's going to get kicked for being too nosey or I'll manage to keep them calm some magical way, lol.

Puppy tries to lick n sniff them through the fence, but they don't wanna get that close.

My older gelding will be fine to introduce off lead, as he doesn't do games. But the other horses will have to be on a lead, since they wanna prance around acting like fools. Baby gelding tried to chew on one through the gate, then raced off. 

They should do great with the sheep. 

Gelding alpaca likes to come by close to me, girls are still too chicken unless I have food.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 26, 2017)

Congrats on the alpacas! I know you have done some things with your sheep's wool, now you'll have alpaca wool to play with! Are you going to get a spinning wheel?


----------



## secuono (Nov 26, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Congrats on the alpacas! I know you have done some things with your sheep's wool, now you'll have alpaca wool to play with! Are you going to get a spinning wheel?



Have a wheel, it only frustrates me.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 26, 2017)

Wait til you try to spin alpaca, I read that it is a lot harder than wool. But it is common to spin a bit of something else into the alpaca ... like WOOL!


----------



## secuono (Nov 26, 2017)

Most likely will sell all or most of their fiber. Have enough work dealing with wool.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 26, 2017)

There was a fiber festival in our small town a few weeks ago. We went, it was very informative. It was booths with alpaca and sheep wool, yarn, roving, finished products, a fiber mill, people were spinning, carding, one lady was hooking a rug. It almost made me want wool sheep!


----------



## secuono (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2017)

Bought some funky sheep halters where under jaw and behind head are adjustable.
Made a catch pen and lured them in.

As I was putting a halter on, grumpy female, cream, spit on the others and then the dog. Oh no, not the dog!! Mr LGD bout had a bull!! I will have to keep him out of any pasture the alpaca are in, he reacted far too violently to being spat on! The other two LGD backed away, unlike him, who let his confusion lead him to poke n prod at them and bark at them. That led to freaked out pacas and me deathglaring him down and threatening to make a coat out of him!

Anywho, was able to put on a halter on each one w/o getting spat on or kicked at, so that's good.

I need to melt a couple holes in the head strap so the halters fit better. Won't be perfect, but will work for the rare times I may need them.

They came back to me afterwards, hoping I had more food, so it doesn't seem like they hate me. 

Have a red, dark purple and a dark blue. Only ones they had in stock.  

Mr paca




Cute paca




Grouchy paca
She was spitting and biting the others for touching her.




The catch pen. Just a cattle panel attached to gate and a 4ft panel attached at the other end of the gate. Food at the wood post, the go in, I slowly close the long panel. Can clip it at the end of the 4ft gate if they freak or slowly keep closing until it's right at the start of the 4ft panel. Enough room for me to walk between them.


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2017)

Okay....nvm....
As I was clicking Post, I saw a LGD in the wrong place....
Two in fact, puppy and dad.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 27, 2017)

Why didn't you buy alpaca halters? I'd order those and return the sheep ones
https://www.lightlivestockequipment.com/product/alpaca-halter/

Glad they are friendly enough you could halter them without TOO much trouble.


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Why didn't you buy alpaca halters? I'd order those and return the sheep ones
> https://www.lightlivestockequipment.com/product/alpaca-halter/
> 
> Glad they are friendly enough you could halter them without TOO much trouble.



IDK what size they need and don't want to waste money on repeat/return shipping.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 27, 2017)

I looked at my order which came from Light Livestock. I got the Large and they fit my boys though I think they are on the tightest hole.
https://www.lightlivestockequipment.../halters-leads/camellidynamics-halters-leads/

I'm going to order the wand and catching rope, MAYBE I can bring the boys in with them.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 27, 2017)

Smart idea for a catch pen. Don't cha just love cow panels?


----------



## secuono (Nov 30, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Smart idea for a catch pen. Don't cha just love cow panels?



Sure do.


----------



## secuono (Nov 30, 2017)

Moved to a slightly greener pasture and now have lambs Sebby & Lucia as buddies. 

Will slowly open the gate so the LGDs can go in. Then, hopefully, January 1st I will move the pacas in with the ewes on the 20acres until spring.


----------



## secuono (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Bruce (Dec 9, 2017)

Don't you love how the alpacas don't even notice it is snowing on them?


----------



## secuono (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Bruce (Dec 23, 2017)

I guess your alpacas don't mind cats!


----------



## secuono (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## secuono (Dec 23, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I guess your alpacas don't mind cats!



Last owner had dogs, cats, sheep, a horse and chickens, I have the same animals, lol, so they had little issue getting along.
My animals had a harder time, lol.
Their horse was sad for awhile that they left.


----------



## secuono (Feb 8, 2018)

The male turns out to be a stud! Why!?


----------



## Bruce (Feb 8, 2018)

Um, because he was born that way??


----------



## secuono (Feb 8, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Um, because he was born that way??



He was supposed to be gelded!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 8, 2018)

Need some cria??

Kinda seems like a person would remember if they had their alpaca gelded. I too expensive to slip one's mind. And of course you can't tell just by looking "under the hood" like you can with many animals.


----------



## secuono (Feb 8, 2018)

Guess he finally feels comfy enough to drop ball, but good grief!
 

Anywho....
Seller said they may of been bred in June, by a different male, grey I believe, so I was ready to deal with possible babies, I just wasn't wanting to deal with a stud. =/


----------



## Bruce (Feb 8, 2018)

If you don't want more alpacas you can sell the cria


----------



## secuono (Feb 8, 2018)

Bruce said:


> If you don't want more alpacas you can sell the cria



Have a FB buddy wanting girls. So if the girls have boys, then I'll keep the boys and sell her the mommas after weaning. If they have girls, then I'll sell her the girls and buy 2 boys. Much rather have boys born....


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 8, 2018)

We have a herd of all studs, never have had problems with them being aggressive towards us. Only time I have been spit at is when I get caught in the crossfire. Still annoying that they told you he was gelded.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi @luvmypets Nice to see you pop in. Either I'm in the wrong threads or you've been pretty scarce lately.


----------



## secuono (Feb 14, 2018)

Okay, picking up a second boy tomorrow, hope they become friends. Derrik's sad humming is depressing me!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 14, 2018)

Poor Derrik! My understanding is that they hum when they are stressed. My guys did that for couple of weeks after they arrived in Oct 2016 but I've not heard them hum since. Derrik must be really lonely.


----------



## secuono (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah, hum when cornered or unsure about things.
Then the girls hum at me as if they are telling me to go away....hahaha

Anywho, Arturo on his way home.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 15, 2018)

He is a pretty boy!

Interesting, my boys do not hum at all. Not even when I make them nervous by going in their area. They have to decide if they want to hurry out of the barn or stay because SNACKS!

They scream at each other sometimes. And Laddie spits at Teddy, but the only other noise I've heard from them for over a year is when they alert on something ... deer, turkeys, cat so far out in the field at the edge of the woods I need binoculars to see it. Sometimes I can't figure out what they are alerting on.


----------



## secuono (Feb 15, 2018)

I haven't seen/heard mine alert yet. 
=/


----------



## Bruce (Feb 15, 2018)

They may not need to. You have LGDs to scare things off. They sound kind of like a donkey braying.

Looks like they are ready to be a herd of two


----------



## secuono (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah, I took a chance on a feeling.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 16, 2018)

Already BFFs


----------



## secuono (Apr 8, 2018)

Started on shearing today. Nails done and legs + tails of the girls. 
Cream girl's nails didn't really need any work. But her hair was hard to slide the blade in to cut.
Brown girl's nails were a bit long, but not bad. Very easy to cut her hair, so I was able to get fairly uniformly cut fiber from her. She also has a little longer fiber than the other. 
Going to do necks, heads and bellies next time. Thinking of leaving the sides and top of their barrels to get longer fiber next year. It's not much at all, 2-3in.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 9, 2018)

They look the opposite of mine when I did them last spring. I didn't do legs at all. They were plenty annoyed (especially Laddie) as it was. But they had 2 years of growth, they were pretty miserable hot the summer before. Doesn't seem like there is much on their bellies anyway.

Looks like you've got a bit of green there, my boys are actively trying to find some. They'll have better luck in a couple of weeks.


----------



## secuono (Apr 9, 2018)

Removed vm & second cuts from the fiber I got off them, then measured them again for kicks.
Brown- 13.8 to 12.8oz. 1oz of junk.
Cream- 10.7 to 9.4 oz. 1.3oz of junk.
Brown has some super fine fiber.

Cream is washed and drying. Brown is washing now.


----------



## secuono (Apr 9, 2018)

Both drying now.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 10, 2018)

Those are some pretty fine animals if you are getting 2nds, not 3rds, off the legs.


----------



## secuono (Apr 10, 2018)

Above knee is nice. 
Idk what to do with it. So slippery, can't really do anything with it. =/


----------



## Bruce (Apr 10, 2018)

Blend it in with some wool??


----------



## secuono (Apr 10, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Blend it in with some wool??



Will try that. Not sure how to do it or how much to add, but we'll see how badly I screw this up soon enough. Lol


----------



## Bruce (Apr 11, 2018)

You'll do fine. Maybe some web research as to percentage.


----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2018)

Ended up fully shearing one girl. Both girls are for sale, so decided it best they be nakie. It's a back killer, so won't do the other girl today, maybe tomorrow or the next day. Saturday is sheep shearing day!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 11, 2018)

Not doing the faces? I have seen that is somewhat common but I figure it is nice if they can see  I didn't really have a choice last year, they were both a mess with burrs all over their heads and the front of their necks.

I agree, fully done is a better "for sale" look than just the legs. Do you lay them out and stretch them? I think that would be rough on one's back though from my REALLY minimal experience shearing on the stand I made and watching the videos, stretched on the ground or a table keeps them from moving around nearly as much. I'm going to need to figure out a leg tie down for my stand this year. I tried last year and Teddy kicked so much I couldn't get a rope on his legs. Didn't even try with Laddie and he's  much worse about kicking.


----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2018)

Derrick needs his topknot shorn because its matted. 
They flinch badly when I mess with their heads, so not worth the risk if the hair is fine and not terribly long. Will do Arturo's topknot next year. 

Was able to do a good amount while she was standing. Then I used those little rope halter for sheep and put it on the ground and pulled when a leg went in. Did one front and one back, then stretched some and caught the other legs and stretched until she went down. Then finished stretching. 
They really don't like to kush....

Back killer on the ground, wish I had a table or they would stand nicely to do them fully. 

Boys I will leave the back and ribs in wool, rest will come off. 

Hoping the other three will be easy to cut into. Cream girl wasn't from knee to tail, but hopefully that changes on the neck and barrel... Arturo has crimp, like a sheep, so not sure if that will be heck to cut or not...


----------



## Bruce (Apr 11, 2018)

Teddy got more and more nervous as the electric shears went up his neck. I had to give up on the shears (not cutting) and use scissors, he didn't mind that nearly so much. Of course when tied to the stand they can't move their heads much. Laddie was 99% "scissored". 

REALLY hoping I can use the electric shears this year. At least now I know to not do "2nd cuts". All the little short fibers clog up the cutter something awful and apparently dull the cutter as well. Not sure how much dirt dulls them, a lot I assume. And Teddy really likes to roll in the dirt. He has black fiber but looks gray from all the dirt. MAYBE if I can get his feet still I can brush him out, even if only with my fingers. What he probably needs is a leaf blower!


----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2018)

I've heard that others use a blower to remove dirt. 
Could probably rinse them out real well with warm water on a day with a warm night, too. Fill a 100g trough and let the sun heat it up, then use that. Idk. Did it with some lambs 2yrs ago. Squeegied them and put them in a shaded yard to dry. If it was longer wool, I would of used towels, too. 

I heard that the dryness of alpaca wears blades faster, so maybe oiling them a lot will also help?


----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2018)

I oiled a TON, probably too much, used about 1/3 the bottle that came with the shears. Had to take the comb and cutter off, clean and reinstall SO many times. All those second cuts. 

Not sure I COULD wash them, they really don't want me to touch them at all. Don't know if I could get them with a hair dryer on low heat to get some dirt out, they would have to be on the stand. Might try that with Teddy before I start cutting. I'm going to make the stand narrower first though. They are pretty narrow for a good size animal.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 12, 2018)

Pretty alpacas! You won’t be keeping their girls until their crias are born? You said you wanted males vs. females. Why? I don’t know much about them and you’ve piqued my curiosity.


----------



## secuono (Apr 12, 2018)

If Derrik was actually a gelding, I wouldn't be selling any. Expensive to geld them I've found. They do best in herds of 3+. I don't want 2 in one pasture and 2 more in another, since I'dneed to get 2 more for 3 in each herd a d 6 is too many! 
Derrik is friendly, so I chose to keep him, get him a friend and sell the girls. 
If they give birth and have male cria before anyone comes for them, they won't leave until after weaning the baby boy(s) so I could keep him/them to join my other boys.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2018)

If it makes any difference, my boys seem to be doing OK as a "herd" of 2.


----------



## secuono (Apr 12, 2018)

Got kicked in the face, slight injury right below my eye, but negligible.
2nd girl is shorn!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2018)

OW!!!!!! Laddie tried to get me last year but luckily mostly got the upright on the stand, glanced my leg. I think those alpacas can shoot a foot out in 1/10 of a second!

How long did it take you to shear her and were you on your own?


----------



## secuono (Apr 12, 2018)

I was jerking back already when she just hardly got me. Waiting for it to scab, can't see it much other than slight blood, bright bruise by tomorrow, too. Just glad it missed my eye! Dumbest thing to loose an eye to a paca....haha

I actually took pics before starting and then after, so I do have a rough number on how long each took.
Brown girl- 1hr 20min
Cream girl- 1hr 30min

Far better than the 3.5+ hours the babydoll ram took a few years ago with those big hand shears, didn't even finish...lol.

I do nearly everything all on my own.


----------



## secuono (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't think LUCKY is even close to describing it! Half an inch up and over could have been a disaster.


----------



## secuono (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Apr 19, 2018)

That fiber looks quite nice.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 19, 2018)

That fiber looks quite nice.


----------



## secuono (Apr 30, 2018)

The girls should be going to their new home on Wednesday. 

Hoping to start shearing the boys this week.


----------



## secuono (Apr 30, 2018)

Decided to toss Arturo's seconds and thirds.


----------



## Bruce (May 1, 2018)

I tossed the 3rds outside last year thinking the birds would love some alpaca fiber for their nests. It is still there.


----------



## secuono (May 1, 2018)

I'll let the pics tell what happened...Or didn't happen. =/



 

 

 
Testicles!! More obvious now, guess he really is around 3yrs now.


----------



## secuono (May 4, 2018)

The girls went to their new home in MD today.


----------



## secuono (May 4, 2018)

Water fun with the girls.



 

 

 




Water fun with the boys.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 4, 2018)

I never imagined they’d like water like that!!! 

@Bruce maybe your alpacas wish you’d spray them!!!


----------



## secuono (May 4, 2018)

As 


Wehner Homestead said:


> I never imagined they’d like water like that!!!
> 
> @Bruce maybe your alpacas wish you’d spray them!!!



As soon as they realized the hose was sprinkling, they were coming over and arguing over who got the water first.


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2018)

It is a thought. Is it particularly warm down there @secuono? They aren't goats, don't mind being out in the rain at all.

Looks like the animals moved well.


----------



## secuono (May 5, 2018)

Yeah, heat sure helped them want to get soaked. 
90 and low humidity one day, other 90 and high humidity, both days they wanted to play in water. During winter/fall, they like to scratch and lay in small puddles, but not get hosed or soaked.


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2018)

I figured mine would go in the pond, though given how shallow it is, I suspect the water is about at hot as the air mid summer. Far as I know they have never even checked it out for feet wetting or drinking.


----------



## secuono (May 5, 2018)

Kiddie pool water gets real warm, doesn't stop Derrik from laying in it. Arturo didn't lay in it until he saw Derrik in there several times.


----------



## secuono (May 5, 2018)

They have a goat n llama friend now.


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2018)

Ahhh, what a nice family! Looks like there is a goose or duck too.
Teddy had a pool at his prior house but it was beat up with some holes in it so it didn't come here. I don't know if Laddie used it or not.


----------



## irret13 (May 9, 2018)

This was a fun thread to read. I'm still learning. I have two elderly gelded alpacas. We have had them about three weeks now and they are settling in nicely. They will take feed from my hand and one will eat carrots. We will be taking them to be sheared this year. I'd like to see it done before I attempt it. They will get their teeth floated if needed and a nail trim then as well. Any advice you can offer is appreciated! They do hum on and off. The lady we got them from says they hum frequently. Like they are talking to each other. They alerted for the first time this past weekend. Saw a cat. They are not afraid of my dogs (who are not allowed in the pen with them) but definitely do not like cats in the distance lol.


----------



## secuono (May 9, 2018)

I haven't heard mine alert, probably because they are used to every critter I have and the LGDs keep the rest away.

I hand shorn mine. If I can figure out a better system for tying them, I'll probably buy a new electric shearer.


----------



## irret13 (May 9, 2018)

The people we got them from have a board that the alpaca against and then when they are secured they tilt the board so it becomes a table. Quite a contraption.  When they alert they sound like donkeys on helium.


----------



## secuono (May 9, 2018)

irret13 said:


> The people we got them from have a board that the alpaca against and then when they are secured they tilt the board so it becomes a table. Quite a contraption.  When they alert they sound like donkeys on helium.



I've heard YouTube videos of them calling, but mine never have done it, yet.

I have lots of time to look into ways of laying them down for next year. I need to find a way to make a tilt table cheaply.....


----------



## Bruce (May 10, 2018)

My two only hummed the first few days after they got here. Unlike people who hum when they are happy, alpacas apparently hum when they are stressed. Mine have alerted on deer, turkeys, cats .... at least that I know about. They have alerted on things in the woods 100 yards away that I could not see.

Welcome to alpaca ownership @irret13


----------



## secuono (May 16, 2018)

Derrik & Miss Kitty from yesterday.


----------



## secuono (May 16, 2018)

Derrik is now fully shorn, 3.5-4in fleece, maybe more, I'm just guessing. 
Sheared the mess from last time and blanket while he stood. ♡
Pic of him nakie tomorrow.


----------



## secuono (May 16, 2018)

Will trim up Aruto a little more for summer, but leave his blanket for the most part unless I see him having issues with the heat. He grows about 2in and that's too short for me to bother with.


----------



## Bruce (May 16, 2018)

secuono said:


> Pic of him nakie tomorrow.



Must avert my eyes! 

That picture is too funny, does Miss Kitty think Derrik wants to play?


----------



## secuono (May 17, 2018)




----------



## secuono (Jun 28, 2018)

Forgot this was here...
Sent Derrik's fleece for a 50/50 spin.

Sheared Arturo.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks like good fiber.

Not near as much dirt on Arturo as I ran into on Laddie.


----------



## secuono (Oct 17, 2018)

Arturo 2nds


 

Derrik in coat. Making him a larger one...lol.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 17, 2018)

@Bruce I think your alpacas need coats!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 18, 2018)

I don't think so. First I'd have to put it on them, that could be painful ... for me. Second, they would likely rip them off rolling in their "dust bath" area.


----------



## secuono (Oct 18, 2018)

Picking up this solid black guy today. 
I'm sick, weather is nasty, but its been weeks of rescheduling and I'm tired of it.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 18, 2018)

Looks like a nice animal, how old?


----------



## secuono (Oct 18, 2018)

D.O.B. 10/22/2010


----------



## secuono (Oct 18, 2018)

Formal Attyre.


----------



## secuono (Oct 18, 2018)

I was gone 5hrs and what does he do? Shred his coat.. So, gave up on that idea.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 18, 2018)

See @Wehner Homestead, even her alpaca shredded it's coat!

I see the boys are making nice. Did the new one and the dog hit it off as well?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 19, 2018)

@Bruce 

Disclaimer: I know very little about alpacas but find it very odd that yours haven’t come to trust you more. The good far outweighs the bad during their time with you. I’d think they’d at least be more tolerable.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 20, 2018)

I would have thought so too.


----------



## secuono (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Oct 20, 2018)

Happy herd!


----------



## secuono (Mar 20, 2019)

45 & 50min to shear.
Derrik stood quietly the whole time. Ty had a cow the whole time...


----------



## Bruce (Mar 20, 2019)

Geez I wish I could get through mine that fast. Are yours really dirty at skin level? My boys are a mess, I think that is why I can't used the electric shears more than one side, dull right up. 

Teddy stands relatively quietly, Laddie bucks and kicks the entire time, even when I had all 4 feet tied to the stand last time. DD1 has volunteered to NOT help with shearing Laddie this year. Of course if we do it in May it won't matter much anyway. Her BF is graduating Purdue and she's going out for the majority of the month.


----------



## secuono (Mar 20, 2019)

Clean at skin, but they had lots of junk on top that I brushed out first.
I use fiskar razor edge hand shears and bought their sharpener.
I'll have to lay and stretch Ty out next year when I do legs n necks. Derrik may or may not need it, but we'll find out then.


----------



## secuono (Apr 7, 2019)

2.69 & 2.45 pounds each.

Derrik's blanket & tail fiber.


----------



## secuono (Apr 7, 2019)

Ty's blanket, tail I cut first, so bottom of bag.
Its jet black, but my phone didn't want to cooperate with me...


----------



## Bruce (Apr 7, 2019)

And of course you'll get that all cleaned up and washed and do something with it!


----------



## secuono (Apr 7, 2019)

Washing started!

I'm going to do a fleece for a spun fleece trade with these two blankets.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 7, 2019)

secuono said:


> Its jet black, but my phone didn't want to cooperate with me...


Teddy used to be black but he looks really grey now. Don't know if he's actually going grey (presumably he's 8 or 9 years old) or there is just that much dirt on him.


----------



## secuono (Apr 7, 2019)

Should add what that means.
There's a FB group where you do a 50/50 trade with alpaca fiber. You mail them the fleece and the person will keep half and spin the other half & mail back.
I did that last year, but this year, I want to trade a whole, washed Babydoll fleece, that the spinner keeps as payment and a washed alpaca blanket will be spun and mailed back to me.


----------



## secuono (Apr 7, 2019)

One out to dry!


----------



## secuono (Apr 8, 2019)

Black was almost done drying, then a storm came through. =/


----------



## secuono (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Apr 27, 2019)

My 2 boys are enjoying spring and the now growing grass. Been staying out all night rain or dry. They haven't even come in for their morning maintenance pellets the last 2 days.


----------



## secuono (May 3, 2019)

Posted to do a trade for this, too.
Arturo blanket rolags spun and they keep Derrik seconds/wool blend rolags.


----------



## secuono (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2019)

Snacking on sweet feed? That is the only snack my boys like, I mix some in with their maintenance pellets.


----------



## secuono (Sep 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Snacking on sweet feed? That is the only snack my boys like, I mix some in with their maintenance pellets.



Camelid feed. Local mill makes it full of molasses. =/


----------



## secuono (Nov 22, 2019)

I have *FINALLY* found an alpaca vet! And they just hardly make it to my area!



Ty needs to see the vet. Something about older geldings makes them so fragile, at least compared to young stud Derrik.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 22, 2019)

secuono said:


> I have *FINALLY* found an alpaca vet! And they just hardly make it to my area!
> 
> View attachment 67618
> Ty needs to see the vet. Something about older geldings makes them so fragile, at least compared to young stud Derrik.


I should probably get a vet out to look at my boys simply because they have never been seen. Laddie is missing a front tooth and the other is growing out. Teddy's front teeth are orthodontist perfect, no idea about the others.


----------



## secuono (Dec 1, 2019)

Ty is finally filling in, too.


----------



## secuono (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Dec 5, 2019)

Your alpacas get more pellets than mine though mine wouldn't complain if I increased the amount.


----------



## secuono (Dec 5, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Your alpacas get more pellets than mine though mine wouldn't complain if I increased the amount.



The old guy is real skinny, I'd prefer to give them none.
I'm not the type to call lean or super fit animals skinny. Skinny means little to no muscle, bones obvious, to me. And when you can see them through fiber or wool, you know crap has hit the fan.
Fecal came back clean, teeth fine, so load em up with food & hope it helps was the advice...Not very helpful, but what can ya do?

Adjusted the gate, hoping Derrik can't limbo in, I'll keep the pan full once I'm sure he can't.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 6, 2019)

I agree, if you can see bones under an alpaca's fiber there isn't enough muscle on the animal. I hope he does OK.


----------



## secuono (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Bruce (Dec 6, 2019)

That sure wouldn't happen here! The closest you'll get is hay or burdock "adornment".


----------



## secuono (Dec 7, 2019)

I had to herd them into the fenced off feed pen to put the bands on.
Derrik flung his off just seconds later. =/


----------



## secuono (Jan 16, 2020)

Derrik & Ty are getting a 3rd friend!



2yr stud, hoping he cooperates with van loading & they all become fast friends!


----------



## secuono (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Jan 19, 2020)

He's here!
Didn't remember his name, something like starfire, firefly or idk. 
Not registered, so I'll give him a new name.
He was a drama queen in the van.  
Had him loose until it was obvious that he was gonna come through the divider, all of his neck at the least! Ugh.
Tied him to the wall and he quieted down, until he was tired of that. Then came getting up n down and rolling!
At one point, he went- "I must be dead now" and just let his head hang off the lead like a dead goat. More than enough length, but he was just tired of it telling him where to go so he gave up holding his head up altogether...


----------



## secuono (Jan 19, 2020)

Had to kick out Derrik & the dog.
Derrik was being mean, dog is stupid and made it worse. 
Left Ty in with him, but I'll be watching...


----------



## Bruce (Jan 19, 2020)

Being herd animals I would guess they will make nice soon enough.

Sure is a nice critter hauling van you have there!


----------



## secuono (Jan 19, 2020)

New guy is standing next to Ty, who is laying next to the fence where Derrik is, on the other side, standing all grumpily. Lol
I chased him off the first time and he listened to be nice...until he realized that I wasn't there...


----------



## secuono (Jan 20, 2020)

Derrik doesn't hate him enough to jump the fence, so all is still fine. Ty is mostly ignoring him. 
Will keep Derrik locked out until there's a warmer, wind free day, so I can sit out there watching them.


----------



## secuono (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Jan 22, 2020)

Derrik is really upset with me. I dared to put him in a halter & drag line. The horror, the humiliation!!


----------



## secuono (Jan 22, 2020)

New guy approaching... 




Derrik making angry faces at him....





Then he sees me watching him...
Oh...




No, I wasn't...




Ugh, caught...


----------



## secuono (Jan 22, 2020)

Got them bagged chopped alfalfa & timothy hay.
Much softer & greener than any regular bale of alfalfa. It'll be out free choice, along with ugly local hay.


----------



## secuono (Jan 22, 2020)

Dark out. So far, no issues.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm sure they'll be OK but that doesn't mean they won't fuss at each other. Teddy and Laddie have been together for years. But they still get pissy even though they are the only friends they have. Teddy will lay his neck over Laddie's neck, Laddie will scream and spit at Teddy. Happens almost every evening if I don't get their maintenance pellets of to their bins fast enough to suit them. I don't know how many times I've told them to knock it off and shut the F up.


----------



## secuono (Jan 23, 2020)

I heard alpaca screaming for a second at most last night around 10-11pm. 
Everyone is alive, unscathed this morning. Well, new guy found more thorns to get stuck to him, but otherwise fine.
Derrik sitting in the hay in the blue pool like a king...


----------



## secuono (Jan 23, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I'm sure they'll be OK but that doesn't mean they won't fuss at each other. Teddy and Laddie have been together for years. But they still get pissy even though they are the only friends they have. Teddy will lay his neck over Laddie's neck, Laddie will scream and spit at Teddy. Happens almost every evening if I don't get their maintenance pellets of to their bins fast enough to suit them. I don't know how many times I've told them to knock it off and shut the F up.



I have heard people say they can cut each other up badly or even kill. I haven't gone looking for any fighting teeth to trim.

Derrik was chasing him & "mounting" him trying to shove him down the first day. He's 6-8in taller than the other two, so lots more weight. That's why he got kicked out.


----------



## secuono (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks like they're all alive!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 23, 2020)

I've read about the fighting teeth as well though I don't know how often they get into such a serious conflict that they are used. I'm sure things will settle down once everyone is in agreement that Derrik is lead alpaca.


----------



## secuono (Jan 23, 2020)

Forgot that we're treating Ty with a combo of things on a specific schedule for his never ending, not worm caused, anemia. So, had to set up a separate area for the sheep to use for their food, minerals & such.
Wednesday, they'll all go out.
If this doesn't work, we'll have to look into blood transfusions & a very expensive drug.
On the plus side, he's been eating like an absolute hog, so that's good news.



Trio has been getting along well today, even eating, very cautiously, together from the same pan.


----------



## secuono (Jan 23, 2020)

Narrowed name possibilities down to Quinton, Nyles or Rosko... 🤔

I want Nyles to work, because I loved him from Frazier, but doesn't seem to fit him.
And I want Quinton to work, but quin is from quintuplets, which is 5, so...ehh. 
Rosko might be the winner. Don't know it from anywhere.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 23, 2020)

Quinn = wise
From a baby name site.


----------



## secuono (Jan 23, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Quinn = wise
> From a baby name site.



He ain't wise, keeps getting thorns stuck to his face. 😅


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 23, 2020)

secuono said:


> He ain't wise, keeps getting thorns stuck to his face. 😅



Unquinn then 😄


----------



## Bruce (Jan 23, 2020)

secuono said:


> He ain't wise, keeps getting thorns stuck to his face. 😅


My boys seem to manage to find every bur available!


----------



## secuono (Jan 24, 2020)

Impatiently waiting on more feed...


----------



## secuono (Jan 24, 2020)

They're sharing!
Almost, kinda... 



After I loudly told them to be nice! The look I got...lol



It didn't last...



Telling them off again...



Lol, judgmental pacas...


----------



## secuono (Jan 24, 2020)

Neither wants to be on his side, lol.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2020)

secuono said:


> Neither wants to be on his side, lol.


Lucky new guy doesn't have to get crowded at the table.



secuono said:


> After I loudly told them to be nice! The look I got...lol


You mean like: "Whuuut!"


----------



## secuono (Jan 25, 2020)

Sharing this morning!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 25, 2020)

Alpacas sure have expressive faces. Some of those looks are comical!


----------



## secuono (Jan 25, 2020)

Dressing up & taking Derrik on a funday with one of my minis later this coming week!


----------



## secuono (Jan 26, 2020)

The ramp is too narrow for Derrik, which means it'll be too narrow for minis.

Going to the store tomorrow to buy a 1200# Capacity 30" × 72" ramp.


----------



## secuono (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Jan 26, 2020)

Rosko vs his reflection!
He spent a good 20min trying to figure it out.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 26, 2020)

secuono said:


> The ramp is too narrow for Derrik, which means it'll be too narrow for minis.
> 
> Going to the store tomorrow to buy a 1200# Capacity 30" × 72" ramp.


DANG!!!!!



secuono said:


> Rosko vs his reflection!
> He spent a good 20min trying to figure it out.


 At least he didn't think it was an enemy he needed to attack. Could have had a lot of dents in the van when he started kicking it. I see your problem there - the van is CLEAN! Driving on some dirt roads will take care of that problem, we surely don't have it. Won't be anything like clean until the threat of freezing weather and snow/salt on the roads is gone. Which means some time in April most likely.


----------



## secuono (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks like he finds it acceptable.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 27, 2020)

There ya go! Nice and wide. Where will you stow it?


----------



## secuono (Jan 28, 2020)

He was quite slanted for a bit. Idk why they all do it, but having the extra width helped a lot & I was able to straighten him out.


----------



## secuono (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 29, 2020)

Nice! That ramp fits in there perfectly!


----------



## secuono (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Bruce (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks like they are getting along pretty well now.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 30, 2020)

Great shot of your new guy jumping the mud!  I think that would be a good POW.


----------



## secuono (Feb 3, 2020)

Ty seems to be feeling better, since he's been arguing & bossing around Rosko.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 3, 2020)

Teddy does that to Laddie a lot. Then Laddie screams and spits at him


----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2020)

Trimming paca toes!
Somehow, they didn't save in order as I took the screenshots...technology...


----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2020)

Want to trade 2 of your alpacas for mine? They aren't real keen on getting their feet done and they definitely need it. Step one - trap them so I can get the halters on.


----------



## secuono (Apr 12, 2020)

Lol, no. I have to use new tricks to catch them each time. I'm trying to learn how to rope, but the wrist motion I can't figure out. If I do it my way, I can rope the trailer hitch at 6ft...lol. But it I do it the right way, I just whack myself in the face and get nowhere. 

These will be my last pacas.
Looks like I have to call the vet back to euthanize Ty, his yoyoing health has gone down again and he's having more trouble getting back to decent health this time than before.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2020)

Very sad to have to lose an animal!!


----------



## secuono (Apr 15, 2020)

And then there were two.
At least Derrik and Rosko are bffs. Just need to work on Rosko's ability to lead.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Apr 22, 2020)

Shearing day for pacas!


----------



## secuono (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Bruce (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow, you work fast! 

Would be nice if my boys were anywhere near that calm!


----------



## secuono (Apr 22, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Wow, you work fast!
> 
> Would be nice if my boys were anywhere near that calm!



Haha, idk why mine are calmer than yours, sure don't handle them much. =/ 

Rosko kept having a kicking fit. Quit going up his neck and couldn't go low on his legs, took over an hour.
Derrik took 35-40mins and even though he danced around, only kicked during trimming the soft side/under belly area where there's no ribs. He's a good boi!


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 22, 2020)

I wondered why the one had a fur hood left on, must be Rosko.
There certainly isn't much to them when they're sheared!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 23, 2020)

We've done Teddy 3 times, Laddie twice. The first time Laddie ended up with knee high fur boots because he just wasn't having it. Tied all 4 feet the next time. Well more than an hour to do either one of them and that is with one using shears and one using scissors. 

My guess is that while you haven't handled yours all that much, you probably didn't "manhandle" them either. I think mine really don't like the sound of the electric shears. And the farther up the neck the less they like them. All the better that I just can't get the shears to work for long even when they start sharp. Either I am super fail at it or the dirt dulls them almost immediately.


----------



## MuldrowHomeFarm (Jul 24, 2020)

secuono said:


> Haha, idk why mine are calmer than yours, sure don't handle them much. =/
> 
> Rosko kept having a kicking fit. Quit going up his neck and couldn't go low on his legs, took over an hour.
> Derrik took 35-40mins and even though he danced around, only kicked during trimming the soft side/under belly area where there's no ribs. He's a good boi!



Hello! Still have Alpacas?


----------



## secuono (Jul 25, 2020)

MuldrowHomeFarm said:


> Hello! Still have Alpacas?



Yeah.


----------



## secuono (Sep 9, 2020)

The boys have left.
That ends the alpaca journey.


----------



## MuldrowHomeFarm (Sep 9, 2020)

Awwww...why? What happened??


----------



## MuldrowHomeFarm (Sep 9, 2020)

Our girl, Cass.....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 9, 2020)

secuono said:


> The boys have left.
> That ends the alpaca journey.



Should have kept them, much less trouble than some horses I know of


----------



## secuono (Oct 26, 2020)

My trainer buddy accidentally met Derrik today!
Since I found out the farm they went to just tonight, I have updates. Joy's of a crap memory, IDK if I ever got the name of the place when I sold them through CL.

Anyway...
Rosko died suddenly & very quickly. 
Derrik is a fat boss of their other boys & is still a happy attention hog & loves their visitors!


----------

